# what have i got?



## sloar (Nov 28, 2012)

i think its a track bike, pedals forward and backwards, no brakes. and weighs an impressive 21lbs..


----------



## sloar (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## sloar (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2012)

Yea!....glad you got it!!! Might be a Crown...


----------



## decath6431 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Fantastic Artwork*

It's amazing that there are still some nice graphics on it presuming how old it is...Nice score.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks a whole lot like this frame I have here...


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 28, 2012)

...................  ..........


----------



## sloar (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replys, the chain was upside down. I took the pics 2 minutes after I got it home. And a few people have asked me if it for sale....no its not.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 28, 2012)

Front fork looks stretched out.  Is that a rear hub on the front???


----------



## Easy Money (Nov 28, 2012)

O.G. fixie... Love it!


----------



## pelletman (Nov 28, 2012)

It isn't a racer or a track bike, they wouldn't have 1.5" tires..  The Wheelmen site lists over 3000 brands from the turn of the century


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 28, 2012)

.........................   ......................


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 28, 2012)

*awesome find*

wow , never seen a bicycle like that in person !!! major find


----------



## pelletman (Nov 28, 2012)

You could put dropped bars on anything, catalogs show all kinds of bar options.  Not everything with sporty bars was a track bike, and the narrow tires were around pretty early


----------



## pelletman (Nov 28, 2012)

OK, I am looking through catalogs and there are early bikes described as racers with 1.5 tires.. Doesn't mean every bike with low bars is one though

Pierce Racer in 00 and 01 had 1.25" tires, Road Racer had 1.375"

Racer had 1.375" in 97 and 99


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 28, 2012)

...................................... :9 ...................


----------



## pelletman (Nov 28, 2012)

What are fixed?  The bars?  All the bikes were fixed gear single speed til 98


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 29, 2012)

Daves right....... anyone can put bars on and say it's a Track Racer.  BUT.... unless you know exactly what it is and it states in
the catalogue that it IS a racer, then it's all up in there as to what it really is.  A true racer is like: a Model 26 Rambler, a model 29 Cleveland
or a model 44 Columbia etc.  These are clarified in the catalogues as being built as TRUE track racers.

And, it still can be a track bike as many guys back in the day really couldn't afford a TRUE track racer.  So they just used a cheaper version
of the model and put some dropped bars on and went racing.  Is it a true track racer or just something we want to believe it might be!
The badge and the catalogue should put things straight.  BUT.....

Sometimes there is no catalogue to go by and we only guess.  An example is my 1895/6 Kenmore.  I call it a Track Racer because:: when I found
it, it had the Kelly dropped bars.  It had the racing saddle typical of the racers.  It had tires on it that said "Racer" ( all dried up ) and it was set
up as the racers raced.  It has period toe clips on it as the racers would have raced so, I'll call it a Track Racer.  Until I find a catalogue - I'm only
guessing it's a Track Racer.

Well....there you have it.  I love your bike either way.  A nice old bike that appears to be Track - and sometimes that good enough for me!!


----------



## pelletman (Nov 29, 2012)

Exactly what I was trying to say Bill, but I don't like to type as much as you!


----------



## bike (Nov 29, 2012)

*Some of us*

Like to call stripped down bikes "boy racers" these bikes were sold and even called racers, but were heavy and could have things like "guards" optional. Then there were the real racers that were more expensive, lighter, tighter frame clearances etc. Even companies like Hendee used BSA components...or more expensive non inhouse parts.

Don't forget that before coaster brakes- 99%+ of all bikes were "fixie"= chain cog fixed to hub-(many had COASTER PEGS on the front fork so you could put your feet up going down hill when your pedals were turning like crazy) then came "coaster"= pedals did not turn when "gliding" then "coaster and brake" finally "coaster brake..." Brand names varied.


----------



## sloar (Nov 29, 2012)

What surprised me about this bike, was how light it was. 21lbs. Also I found 618 on the top left side of the seat tube post on the frame. Believe it or not all the parts came of without a problem. The seat post was still shiny. None of the nuts or bolts fit standard or metric wrenches, does that mean anything?


----------



## sloar (Nov 29, 2012)

took the bike apart, everything came off easy. pics of a few parts and also looking for a chain adjuster and a solid block link for my chain, thanks


----------



## sloar (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## redline1968 (Nov 29, 2012)

..........................................  .......................................


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 29, 2012)

..............................................................................


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a chain adjuster, pm me your e-mail and address.


----------



## dubsey55 (Nov 29, 2012)

He  knows  plenty!  (  Bill @ Corrbett Classics),    his  explaination  regarding  this  controversy is  right on!   I  have  had  the  distinction  of owning  two  genuine  vintage  track  bikes  in  my   life.  The  first  being  a  "Pop" Brennan framed  racer  of  mid  twenties   vintage with  earlier  BSA  fittings  owned  and  raced  by  my  late  Uncle.   The  track  bike  I  have  now  is  a (basketcase)  late  teens  era  Hendee  Indian  narrow  tread machine  with  factory  BSA  fittings,   factory "Racer"script  on  the  downtube, Both  were raced  in NY and NJ. .  The  bikes  that  saw  racing  action were  used  very  hard, endured crashes, and  always  have dents, owner  modifications  ("Major Taylor" stem etc.)   The  bike  in question  is  a sweet  machine  that  most  of  us  would  love  to  own,  But  without  proof  or  provinence,  its  a turn   of  the  century  lightweight  roadster  with  low  bars,  nothing  more  and  nothing  less!


----------



## pelletman (Nov 29, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> what do you know... you cant even figure out the high wheeler that i have.




He's talking to me, not Bill.  If he'd find a highwheel that was WORTH knowing what it is, I'd know..


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 29, 2012)

*block chain installation*

anyone know who put the chain on upside down ?


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 30, 2012)

C'mon boys, keep it civil.


----------



## sloar (Dec 4, 2012)

the good fellows from oldbicycles, say my bike may be a featherstone prince or baron form the 1890's. thats the free i.d. check they would have to dig deeper and longer for some cash, which i may do.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 4, 2012)

*From the Wheelmen site*

lists Featherstone-(M) A. Featherstone & Company, Chicago IL, 1891-1899 however they are still listed as a maker in late 1900 in "The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review" as a part of ABC, the American Bicycle Company so likely they were sold to them in 1899.


----------

